# Barry's Pen



## Tom Smart (Mar 18, 2018)

In this thread (https://woodbarter.com/threads/figured-black-locust-pen-blanks-for-finished-pen.34555/) @barry richardson offered a box of figured black locust pen blanks in return for one completed pen.

This will go in tomorrow's mail to complete the trade. The pen is a Jr. Statesman. Barry let me practice with a melamine lacquer finish which gives a bit of a shine but not nearly as glossy as CA. The advantages, I hope, are a durable finish that feels more like wood and less like acrylic.

Thanks again, Barry, its a great bunch of pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2018)

Very nice pen Tom! Tony


----------



## Sprung (Mar 18, 2018)

Very nice work, Tom.

Could you elaborate on the melamine lacquer finish? Which finish exactly are you using for this and how are you applying it and polishing it out?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2018)

Beauty! Would’ve never guessed that was locust... looks more like walnut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 18, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Very nice work, Tom.
> 
> Could you elaborate on the melamine lacquer finish? Which finish exactly are you using for this and how are you applying it and polishing it out?


Matt, here are the step by step instructions I used along with an explanation. I got the lacquer at Craft Supply.
http://www.beaufortink.co.uk/achieving succes with melamine as a finish.pdf



DKMD said:


> Beauty! Would’ve never guessed that was locust... looks more like walnut.


Remember this thread, Doc? https://woodbarter.com/threads/this-woods-got-me-stumped.33952/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow that was a fast turn around! Looks great! Thank you, cant wait to get it in my hands...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 18, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Matt, here are the step by step instructions I used along with an explanation. I got the lacquer at Craft Supply.
> http://www.beaufortink.co.uk/achieving succes with melamine as a finish.pdf



Thanks, Tom! I've given thought to trying that finish in the past. I'll read through that document and maybe order some sometime to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 19, 2018)

Lots of character in the well turned and matte finished timber.
Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cgseymour (Mar 19, 2018)

That looks great.
Your document is excellent.

Are the Cestnut products available in US?

Great job


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 19, 2018)

cgseymour said:


> That looks great.
> Your document is excellent.
> 
> Are the Cestnut products available in US?
> ...


Just to be clear, the document was prepared by Phil Dart of Beaufort Ink. 

Craft Supplies sells some Chestnut products, dyes for example. The melamine lacquer I got from them was a Mylands product.


----------



## cgseymour (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you Tom

Was reading the doc again. 

What does he mean by tissue? Is it more like tissue paper you would use in gift bags? Or will regular paper towels work?

Thanks again


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 20, 2018)

Best I can figure he is talking about a paper towel of some type. I used blue shop towels.


----------



## cgseymour (Mar 20, 2018)

Ok. Thank you


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 21, 2018)

Got the pen today Tom, looks fantastic! Thanks for the barter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 21, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Got the pen today Tom, looks fantastic! Thanks for the barter


Please use it, Barry. Let me know how that finish works out. If there is any problem I'll do another pen. Just so happens I have an extra pen blank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Best I can figure he is talking about a paper towel of some type. I used blue shop towels.



I thought he meant tp....


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 22, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I thought he meant tp....


I thought that at first also, but it appears there are several types of "center-feed rolls". The most common seems to be what is used for hand drying. Center-feed means just that, the next piece comes from the center of the roll vs outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

